# packleader inside..outside is a different story



## keenayfall (May 13, 2008)

We have two outdoor dogs. Kaiser is purebred gsd and Lucy is a mix. We bring them indoors often when we are home and they are very well behaved and we have been successful with training. Outdoors is a very different story.

I'm pretty sure that they know that the house is our territory, but as soon as we step outside they perceive it as their territory. 

They go crazy- running and playing very aggressively, jumping on each other and me. They rarely listen to the commands that they obey inside. This can go on for a long time. Kaiser is only one and he will run or jog around the yard continuously for at least 20 minutes without stopping, and he still has plenty of energy to spare. (mind you, they LIVE outside...this is not after being cooped up inside!)

Anyways - I don't know how to "take back" the backyard and become pack leader EVERYWHERE.


----------



## keenayfall (May 13, 2008)

I think Lucy is part of the issue - see my post "a psychotic dog?" is the "Aggression" forum.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: packleader inside..outside is a different stor*

If they live outside, then that is where they will feel more comfortable in their behavior. What training do you do and where do you do it? 
If they are living outside, they are being left to make their own decisions outside. They have learned to negotiate the rules between the two of them, and you're not going to figure much into that equation as long as most of their time is spent together, away from your supervision. That has been my experience in working with dogs that live outside with at least one other dog.
Sheilah


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

When you have them off the property, car rides and visits and hikes..... are they they same?

How about when leashed and in training? Do your instructors have any advice and hints that seem to work at all?


----------



## keenayfall (May 13, 2008)

At new places they obey somewhat. Kaiser will come when called, Lucy rarely does so we usually end up keeping her on a leash. If you look my "a psycho dog" post you'll see how Lucy acts in the car. Kaiser is pretty good. It's so much easier to train a dog from a puppy (kaiser) then to start when they're already 1 1/2 (lucy)!!

We still struggle on walks but they do pretty good job now and they don't fight heeling as much. People always tell my husband when he's out walking them that they are very well behaved. 

We don't have an instructor.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: packleader inside..outside is a different stor*

The first thing I would do is stop working with them together. That is too much of a distraction for the dogs. Secondly, I would start getting serious about the training and work on always getting the correct response from the dogs and not settling for getting it sometimes. Be consistent with the work and they will be, too. 
Practice in areas where you know your dog will be distracted. I like to find public parks and train there. If your dog is not responding 100%, all the time and in every situation and environment, you have no business letting him off leash. That is an accident waiting to happen.
Good luck!
Sheilah


----------

